# This is late....but...Need a fishing partner for the morning



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I have the itch to go catch some fish. Anyone want to join me? I have the boat . Just prefer not to go out alone. Thinking of going Wednesday but if I have to will wait till Thursday.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, so got called in for an emergency at work. Had to postpone till Thursday morning. Anyone want to go fish the Cold Pass?


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Man*

Wish I could go, but made a commitment for thursday, you need a buddy another day let me know, I also have a 16 ft Jon boat, but still learning the jones bay area, deer islands, good luck to you bro


----------



## bigc1286 (Mar 4, 2009)

if you want to go friday im thinking of going to christmas bay!


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Live nearby in Richmond. If you ever need someone to split costs, I'll be up for it!

Mac


----------



## redfishn03 (Mar 23, 2010)

I live in missouri city 77459 close to sugar land and always up to get my line streched. I also have an 11 foot jon boat w/mtr for doing some cooning or shallow bay stuff. Also my main squeeze is a 20 ft sea hunt with a four stroke yamaha and it will do about 57mph so I can go in your boat or mine. Dosent matter I just love the time on the water, and catchen is better than fishing call mark at 832-618-2372 after 10am weekdays are best for me


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I live in Sugar Land. Can normally only fish on weekends. Let me know if you ever need a partner.


----------

